# [SOLVED] DirectX woes continue



## joe.able (May 31, 2003)

I have been having a problem for about a week and a half now, similar to one experienced by shadiestone and other users, catalogued in his/her post "directX Diagnostic tool" in this forum (I'm not sure if I should be posting here or under that post).

The basics: I installed a game (Uru: Ages Beyond Myst) and I couldn't get it to run. Called the game support line - ran DXDIAG and everything was fine. They told me I should update all my drivers and that I needed a new video card. 

Updated the drivers. Ran DXDIAG again and got the message, "DxDiag has detected that there may have been a problem accessing DirectSound the last time this program was used. Would you like to bypass DirectSound this time?" If I click "NO," the program freezes and if I CTRL-ALT-DEL to end it, the whole system freezes and I have to restart. If I click "YES," I get similar messages for DirectMusic and DirectShow, with similar results for NO and YES. If I do all YES, I get into the Diagnostic Tool, but with none of the tabs I had for sound or music before I did the driver updates.

I bought and installed a new video card, but that didn't help or hurt anything as far as I can tell. 

Other than the problem noted, every program now takes significantly longer to load (though I just added 128 RAM), and the machine's freezing far more frequently than it did before. btw, CTRL-ALT-DEL always freezes now, not just in the scenario described above.


SYSTEM INFORMATION:
Video Card: ATI Radeon 7000 (I was having this problem before I installed the new video card, too - the old one was NVIDIA TNT)

Drivers (re)installed: Santa Cruz (audio) - from Turtle Beach Santa Cruz CD. I went to their website to install updates but there is only one for Windows 98 and installing it creates even more problems (uninstalls the current Santa Cruz, then installs another version and keeps asking me to insert a CD I don't have and when I skip those files I get the yellow exclamation point on my audio in device manager).

ATI Driver (video) - from CD that came with video card.

Windows flavor: 98SE

Yep, I have DirectX 9.0b.


Not sure what other information will be helpful, but I'd really appreciate any advice anyone could provide...


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do a complete spyware and adware check, and a virus scan as well. Then, re-download DirectX 9.0b, and install it. Then, get the latest drivers for your video card here. Then, install whatever sound drivers you were able to install wihtout problems.


----------



## joe.able (May 31, 2003)

Thanks for your help, McTimson. I hope I'm headed in the right direction now...

I took all of the steps you suggested but the same general problem persists, albeit with a new wrinkle.

When I performed the last step you suggested, re-installing sound drivers, I got a new error message I never received before:

"Program Error - Pure virtual function call"

Then TBCTRAY (I guess that's something related to my Turtle Beach audio) quits and offers the following details:

TBCTRAY caused a general protection fault
in module KRNL386.EXE at 0002:00003077.
Registers:
EAX=00000020 CS=0167 EIP=00003077 EFLGS=00000246
EBX=00660000 SS=5b77 ESP=00008608 EBP=00008610
ECX=00660001 DS=111f ESI=00000862 FS=0000
EDX=45c7111f ES=0000 EDI=00007475 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
87 4d 22 e3 00 c3 8b 3e 06 00 33 c9 87 4d 22 c3 
Stack dump:
08623118 111f0862 83fc861e 00065c87 00000020 8627111f 5c87802f 86460006 51bfe499 86740006 87820862 00055952 00010000 d1000000 0020c198 8660111f


----------



## joe.able (May 31, 2003)

One more quick note - on the positive side, CTRL-ALT-DEL now works again, except for when DXDIAG freezes (whenever I don't bypass directsound, directmusic, or directshow).


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmmm...I'm going to request this to be moved into the Windows 98 forum, I think you'll get more help there...because I have no idea what the problem is


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Go to http://tomcoyote.org/hjt/ and download HiJackThis. Use Winzip to unzip it, then install and run it. To run, click the "Scan" button. When it's done the "Scan" button changes to "Save Log". Save the log file it creates (it should open in Notepad at that point). Copy and paste the results in your next post. Most of what it finds is harmless, so _*do not do anything yet*_. Someone will be glad to help you sort out any of the baddies that may be in there.

IF you get an error saying msvbvm60.dll is missing, 
Download and run the MS visual basic 6.0 runtime files


----------



## joe.able (May 31, 2003)

Here's the Hijack This log - thanks in advance!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 11:55:24 PM, on 1/11/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\VIRUSSCAN\AVSYNMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATI2EVXX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\VIRUSSCAN\VSSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\VIRUSSCAN\AVCONSOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\VIRUSSCAN\WEBSCANX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\KEYBOARD\SPEEDKEY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3CMLNKW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3CAPPLNK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCANSOFT\PAPERPORT\FBDIRECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROADJUMP\CLIENT FOUNDATION\CFD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ATI TECHNOLOGIES\ATI CONTROL PANEL\ATIPTAXX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPPORT.COM\BIN\TGCMD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCANSOFT\PAPERPORT\PPWEBCAP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\QUALCOMM\EUDORA\EUDORA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\WINWORD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT WORKS\MSWORKS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\MSAGENT\AGENTSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.law.harvard.edu/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Use Custom Search URL = 1
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_1_5_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_1_5_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] systray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TCASUTIEXE] TCAUDIAG -off
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft IntelliType Pro] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\speedkey.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FavoriteNameSpace] regsvr32 /s "C:\PROGRAM FILES\DISCOVERY.COM SAFEGUIDE\WP-KF.DLL"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [3Cmlink] c:\windows\SYSTEM\3cmlnkW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [3capplnk] c:\windows\SYSTEM\3capplnk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PP5300usb] C:\PROGRA~1\SCANSOFT\PAPERP~1\FBDirect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NNTray] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NET NANNY\nnstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAClient] "C:\Program Files\Comcast\BBClient\Programs\RegCon.exe" /admincheck
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ComcastSUPPORT] C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgkill.exe /cleaneahtioga /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCDRealtime] C:\WINDOWS\realtime.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TraySantaCruz] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TBCTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] c:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NNSvc] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NET NANNY\nnsvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ATIPOLL] ati2evxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ATISmart] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ati2s9ag.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PPWebCap] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCANSOFT\PAPERPORT\PPWebCap.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Dell Home (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: ComcastHSI (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Help (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Support (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .hlq: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nphcd32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {1239CC52-59EF-4DFA-8C61-90FFA846DF7E} (Musicnotes Viewer) - http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E2941E3-8E63-11D4-9D5A-00902742D6E0} (iNotes Class) - http://ksgstudent.harvard.edu/iNotes.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37896.8574768519
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! NFL GameChannel StatTracker - http://aud3.sports.sc5.yahoo.com/java/y/nflgcst1010_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How much ram do you have now?

Right click on my computer, properties, preformance.....what shows there for resources? Also, when you right click on my computer, what shows there for installed ram?

Also, post your IRQ listing:

Start, run, msinfo32 and hit ok...go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## joe.able (May 31, 2003)

Memory: 384 MB RAM
System Resources: 62% free

IRQs:

0	System timer
1	Microsoft Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	U.S. Robotics Internet Call Audio System
3	U.S. Robotics Internet Call Adapter
3	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
5	Santa Cruz Game Device
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller - 2443
9	Santa Cruz PCI Audio Accelerator
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2442
10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	RADEON 7000 SERIES 
11	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	WheelMouse2 (PS/2)
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B


Many thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joe.able:_
> *I I went to their website to install updates but there is only one for Windows 98 and installing it creates even more problems (uninstalls the current Santa Cruz, then installs another version and keeps asking me to insert a CD I don't have and when I skip those files I get the yellow exclamation point on my audio in device manager).
> 
> *


What files are you skipping at this point? Is it asking for the Windows cd?

Also, I'm not sure I like the NIC card and Video Card on the same IRQ. How are you connecting to the internet?


----------



## joe.able (May 31, 2003)

I'm skipping Directsound, Directmusic, and Directshow. I haven't been asked for the Windows CD.

I'm using a cable modem to connect (Comcast).

How do I remedy the NIC card / video card situation (sorry I'm a novice!)?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't think you can skip those files and have everything work correctly.

Can the NIC card be moved to another slot on the motherboard?


----------



## joe.able (May 31, 2003)

O.k., now I'm definitely confused...  
I put the NIC card in a different slot (is it bad that I put the audio card where it was before?). The updated IRQ list is at the end of this post.

When I turned the computer back on I got a prompt to insert the Windows 98 CD, which I did. It tried to find the following, but it couldn't find them and I ended up having to skip all of them:

dhcpcsvc.dll
icmp.dll
inetmib1.dll
ipcfgdll.dll
iphlpapi.dll
mswsosp.dll
networks
protocol
Qosname.dll
Rapilib.dll
Routetab.dll
rpcltc3.dll
rpclts3.dll
Rsvpsp.dll
snmpapi.dll
vdhcp.386
vip.386
vnbt.386
vtcp.386
vtdi.386
vudp.386
ws2thk.dll
wscthunk.dll

[second prompt to insert Windows 98 CD]

route.exe
Rsvp.exe
telnet.exe
telnet.hlp
tracert.exe
winipcfx.exe
wsasrv.exe
arp.exe
ftp.exe
hosts.sam
ipconfig.exe
lmhosts.sam
locproxy.exe
locprxy2.exe
nbtstat.exe
netstat.exe
ping.exe

[third prompt to enter Windows 98 CD]

afvxd.vxd

[fourth prompt to enter Windows 98 CD]

wshtcp.vxd
wsock.vxd
wsock2.vxd

And yes, Directsound, Directmusic, and Directshow all remain out of commission...

Updated IRQs:
0	System timer
1	Microsoft Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	U.S. Robotics Internet Call Audio System
3	U.S. Robotics Internet Call Adapter
3	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
5	Santa Cruz Game Device
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller - 2443
9	3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2442
10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	RADEON 7000 SERIES 
11	Santa Cruz PCI Audio Accelerator
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	WheelMouse2 (PS/2)
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I like the IRQs a little bit better. 

Did you restart more than once. Those files should be found on your 98 cd, or in your c:\windows\options\cabs folder. Don't know why windows would have 'forgotten' them if you didn't restart without the nic card in the machine. If you did, then that its probably why.

Also try the updated driver again you were speaking about earlier. Don't skip files.


----------



## joe.able (May 31, 2003)

I switched the cards again, then switched them back, restarted a few times, and re-installed the driver. I don't know which part worked but something did! DirectX is fine, and I've got the game going. Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great, glad to hear it. I wouldn't mind seeing the IRQ list one more time for my own information


----------



## joe.able (May 31, 2003)

No problem. Ended up the same as the earlier post. Thanks again!

IRQs:

Updated IRQs:
0 System timer
1 Microsoft Keyboard
2 Programmable interrupt controller
3 U.S. Robotics Internet Call Audio System
3 U.S. Robotics Internet Call Adapter
3 ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
5 Santa Cruz Game Device
6 Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7 Printer Port (LPT1)
8 System CMOS/real time clock
9 Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller - 2443
9 3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
9 ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
9 SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10 Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2442
10 ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11 RADEON 7000 SERIES 
11 Santa Cruz PCI Audio Accelerator
11 ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11 ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12 WheelMouse2 (PS/2)
13 Numeric data processor
14 Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14 Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B
15 Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15 Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, just wanted to see if the NIC stayed away from the video adapter as that usually isn't a good mix.....thanks for taking the time to post again


----------

